# Pundamilia



## oplee11 (Apr 25, 2009)

:fish: Hi at last my Pundamilia female has eggs in her mouth could somebody please tell me what happens next and perhaps what i should do to protect her fry.
Lee


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

Since it sounds like you want to raise the fry, I'll assume you have an extra tank. The easiest and probably the best thing to do, is to move the holding female to a tank of her own. She'll incubate the eggs in her mouth for somewhere around 15 to 21 days. Once she spits the fry out, you can move her back into the main tank. She'll be hungry. Some people like to fatten her back up a bit before reintroducing her into the main tank.

Some hobbyists will remove the eggs from her mouth and tumble them and some will remove the fry from the females mouth once the fry are free swimming.

If you keep her in the main tank she might hold to term or she might be more inclined to spit the eggs if she is constantly harrassed. If she holds to term and spits the fry in the main tank, then most will be eaten. If you have lots of rocks with tiny hiding places in the main tank then maybe a few will survive.

Kevin


----------



## oplee11 (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks Kevin you have been a great help, just one more thing what ratio of M/F should i have for Crimson Tides?
Lee


----------



## wadman (Mar 4, 2010)

i really think mine is holding too. oplee11 what did you do? how is it going?


----------

